# Tele Partscaster Halifax FS/FT



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I got offered this for trade today. I have bought and sold from this guy before and he's pretty cool, but I know nothing about partscasters and all the bits and pieces, or if this might be a reasonable deal. Perhaps the experts can put in their $0.02? If nothing else it may interest someone here.

Tele F/T for Strat | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Not a massive expert, and don't know the pickups, but the neck (warmoth, compound radius, rosewood) does seem high end. Switches, end Jack, etc. seem high quality. The whole Les Paul knobs and switch thing is interesting, but if you like the look it works just as well.

Seems like a reasonable deal at $1100. Mexican teles seem to go for around that price now, so the question is whether the package is attractive to you vs a Mexican tele.

If the pickups are worth a lot, it might be a great price, but I don't know them.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I didnt know warmoth necks cost that much.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Grainslayer said:


> I didnt know warmoth necks cost that much.


True. I looked. Flamed maple is $352, rosewood is $25, $50 if you want dark, $35 for a compound radius, $40-$100 if you want anything special on fret markers. Stainless frets (if he has them) are another $24. Then a clear gloss finish is $85.

Adds up (without stainless frets) to $522 USD before shipping, $567 if you get premium inlay. So...$650-$700 CAD. Maybe $900 is an exaggeration.



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Well the ads gone now


----------

